# EMT-B challenge?



## NathanMeyer70 (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay, thanks ahead of time. I have a question, the short of it is, does anyone know where a LPN can simply Challenge the EMT-B cert?

Long Part. In Las Vegas I took and passed EMT-B, EMT-I, and PHTLS. I only ever worked as a B (for about 10 years) because I made more money working security/emt at casinos than I ever would have on ambulances (unless with the local or county FDs). Finishing up my I course I then thought, hey paramedic or nursing?

Well paramedic is a high speed school but the salary was crap (again unless you were a firefighter). LPN was about as long but walking out of it I could make not quite double the money.

Longer story short--I loved being an EMT hated every second of LPN but needed the $ and let my EMS certs lapse. 

Now I want to get into EMT-I class ASAP so I'd love to challenge the Basic part. I'm not finding this an easy thing to do.

Anybody know of any way, by hook or by crook, for an LPN to challenge the Basic? I have an RN friend in WA who challenged EMT-P without problem because the powers that be were willing to look at curriculem syllabi. So far, here in Oregon, I've not met/talked to anyone so open minded.

I've even seemed to have encountered institutional hostility for daring to ask on the EMS side and complete apathy on the nursing side.

So this forum is my wild shot in the dark Any help would be appreciated. Greatly.


----------



## Sodapop (Jul 29, 2011)

I think that finding a way to challenge that will be, challenging.  I have never seen or heard of any but that does not mean they don't exist somewhere.

I have seen some accelerated programs that you can get through in a few weeks.  The school I am in for Medic just had a summer program for EMT-B that was about 2 or 3 weeks. It was a 5 day a week all day thing but it goes much quicker.  In talking to a few people who were in the class it seemed that the people who had medical background in nursing or previous emts etc did fine and those who were new to the field struggled and many did not make it.


----------



## bstone (Jul 31, 2011)

When you contacted your state EMS office, what did they say?


----------



## fast65 (Jul 31, 2011)

It's best to just contact the Oregon EMS office and ask them. They should at least have some suggestions on what you can do.

Sent from my mobile command center


----------

